
Ask HN: Is it OK to put “share your comments on HN thread” in your blog post? - cocktailpeanuts
Before I begin, I want to be clear I&#x27;m not trying to blame anyone and just asking because I am really curious how HN policy works.<p>As an avid HN reader, I sometimes come across blog posts that link to the HN thread. They say something along the lines of &quot;Discuss this on HN&quot;, etc. Here&#x27;s an example that&#x27;s on the front page right now: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cockroachlabs.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;how-were-building-a-business-to-last&#x2F; (Again, I&#x27;m not blaming anyone, and I think these guys deserve to be on the front page)<p>I know that HN has a voting ring algorithm that penalizes direct links (For example, it&#x27;s a common knowledge that when you share something on HN you should never share the HN link directly), and I&#x27;m sure these guys know what they&#x27;re doing (and apparently so, since it&#x27;s on the front page, they must be doing something right).<p>So, I&#x27;m curious, is it OK to link to a HN thread from a blog post?
======
giaour
It's not a voting ring; the blog maintainer just doesn't want to host comments
on their site. I don't see why that should be penalized.

------
CaliforniaKarl
I didn't know that HN penalizes posts that people direct-link.

~~~
OJFord
I don't think it does?

Isn't that exactly OP's point: HN doesn't penalise, therefore they get a boost
on HN by passing on their own traffic (the boost leads to more traffic for
them, ...) and is that 'OK'?

------
nodesocket
Unless HN was scraping the blog post, how would they know the blog post has a
direct link to the HN post?

The only thing I can think of, is that HN looks at the referer. If the referer
is from the same domain as the HN post url submitted, perhaps they flag that.

~~~
gravypod
The Origin headers I'd think. Right? From that if all the users commenting are
from the same Origin that might look fishy.

